
Fed govt helps its STEM workers with student loans – up to $10k per yr - SQL2219
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-government-is-helping-its-workers-pay-off-their-student-loans-2015-10-21?dist=beforebell
======
sharemywin
if you paid 10k more you could add the people that don't want their student
loans paid first.

